# I have a new lens!



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 14, 2011)

My wife bought me a Sigma 10-20mm for Valentine's Day. I like it!




La Playa en Blanco y Negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




The Slide by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Davor (Feb 14, 2011)

lucky you! eh, i like the first one.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 14, 2011)

nice shots, nice lens
very good clarity


----------



## jaymitch (Feb 14, 2011)

Sweet gift...thats a nice lens...enjoy.  
Nice Job on the pics


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 15, 2011)

Davor said:


> lucky you! eh, i like the first one.





thingsIsee said:


> nice shots, nice lens
> very good clarity





jaymitch said:


> Sweet gift...thats a nice lens...enjoy.
> Nice Job on the pics



Thank you everyone!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 15, 2011)

We Are Kids Inside, Right? by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 15, 2011)

Let's Sit by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Davor (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice! i really like the perspective on that bench the fact that you only left the blue adds on to the image. Best shot out of the all i think


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 15, 2011)

Davor said:


> Nice! i really like the perspective on that bench the fact that you only left the blue adds on to the image. Best show out of the all i think




Thank you!


----------



## daarksun (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a great lens from Sigma. Excellent images.


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 19, 2011)

excellent images. Love how the shadows are casted on the sand


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 19, 2011)

daarksun said:


> That's a great lens from Sigma. Excellent images.


 


FranDaMan said:


> excellent images. Love how the shadows are casted on the sand


 

Thank you


----------



## Frequency (Feb 19, 2011)

Both shots are excellent


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 19, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Both shots are excellent


 
Thank you!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting photos! Love them. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jay125 (Feb 20, 2011)

excellent shots!  great contrast and composition.  love the blue on the bench.


----------

